
H.B Jerry Seinfeld – Send Seinfeld SMS's - CSDrake
https://seinfeldtext.com
======
CSDrake
After watching Seinfeld reruns, we thought that this would be a fun way to
reuse what we created for Kanyetext.com a few months ago. But for something
that is timeless.

It also helps we are officially creating it on Jerry's Birthday.

It was built without a line of code, using off the shelf tools . Such as
Stripe, Wordpress, Zapier, Twilio‎ and Typeform.

